# Bottle help please



## Mommysoaper (Mar 5, 2013)

Not sure if this is the best spot for this, but was wondering if anyone had suggestions for bottle suppliers?  I would like to package body wash and hand lotion with hopefully coordinating bottles.  I like the idea of Malibu bottles for lotion and a regular round/oval bottle with pump maybe for body wash.  I checked out sks and WSP.  I like how WSP has the "natural" looking plastic bottles but they seem pricey.  sks only has Malibu bottles up to 4 oz and I would like to have the option of making 8 oz size lotions.  Any help?  Been googling for awhile and not having a lot of luck.  I did purchase a small order of bottles from sks to try.  I got the clear plastic boston style bottles, with flip disc lids but my mom has a hard time squeezing the bottles due to the stiffer plastic.  I want my bottles to be more user friendly.  I hope this all makes sense.  It's a little late at night and my brain is swimming with all kinds of bottles!

Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Mar 6, 2013)

usplastics.com has decent prices. they also sell glassware. remember, bottles and lids are sold separately.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.specialtybottle.com/ might have something you can use.


----------



## Trxflyer (Mar 6, 2013)

I alternate between 'SKS' & 'Container and Packaging Supply' - http://www.containerandpackaging.com/catalog/plastic-bottles/7/  CPS is much quicker shipment time by far.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input so far!  I'll be checking them all out


----------

